# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Հարցեր ու քննարկումներ հեծանիվներից

## AniwaR

Չգիտեի՝ որ բաժնում բացել, վերջը «Հեծանվարշավ» թեմայի հետ նույն բաժնում որոշեցի...


Բարև բոլորին: Ես ուզում եմ հեծանիվ գնել՝ քաղաքում քշելու նպատակով: Բայց ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում հեծանիվներից ու ասեմ ավելին՝ քշել համարյա չգիտեմ, հեծանվավարժանքներին գնացել եմ, բայց ինձ մոտ մի քիչ դժվար էր ստացվում: Ուզում եմ հիմա իմը գնել, մեր բակում մի քիչ ինքս էքսպերիմենտներ անելով սովորել:  :Smile:  Բայց դե գնելուց առաջ ուզում եմ իմանալ.

1. Գնելուց ինչի՞ վրա ուշադրություն դարձնեմ, ո՞ր տիպի հեծանիվներն են հարմար Երևանի կիսաքարուքանդ փողոցներում քշելու համար:
2. 100.000-150.000 դրամի սահմաններում նորմալ բան հնարավո՞ր է գնել և որտեղի՞ց (list.am-ից բացի  :Jpit: )
3. Սաղավարտից բացի էլ ի՞նչ լրացուցիչ իրեր կարող են պետք գալ, ու սաղավարտ գնելուց էլ ինչի՞ն ուշադրություն դարձնեմ, էլի որտեղի՞ց գնել, մի խոսքով ինչքան լավ խորհուրդներ կան, ասեք:  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (23.05.2013), Second Chance (19.09.2013), Անջրպետ (20.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (20.05.2013)

----------


## AniwaR

Հա, եթե էս թեմայով ուրիշ հետաքրքրվողներ էլ կան, իրենց համար էս լինկը տեղադրեմ. հաշվարկում է ձեզ հարմար հեծանվի չափսը (բոյն ու ոտքի երկարությունն եք նշում):
http://www.ebicycles.com/article/bic...ze-charts.html

Իմը ոնց որ թե 20 կամ 21 համար պետք ա լինի:

----------

Ripsim (20.05.2013)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ես հաստ անիվներ եմ սիրում: Այդ դեպքում հեծանիվը ավելի դանդաղ է, բայց և ավելի կառավարելի: Ասենք, որ մի ձեռքով հանգիստ ղեկը պահես, մինչ մյուս ձեռքով ականջդ ես քորում  :Jpit:

----------

Diana99 (27.06.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ես հաստ անիվներ եմ սիրում: Այդ դեպքում հեծանիվը ավելի դանդաղ է, բայց և ավելի կառավարելի:


ամենինչ կառավարողից ա, բարակի դեպքում էլ  :Jpit:

----------

ARMbrain (20.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.05.2013)

----------


## AniwaR

Իսկ էդ համարները որ կան, 26 համար, 20, 22 եսիմ ինչ: Դրանք շա՞տ կարևոր են: Օրինակ list.am-ում մի հատ տեսա, նկարներից դուրս եկավ, բայց գրած էր 26 համար: Հիմա չգիտեմ էդ մե՞ծ ա ինձ համար, թե չէ:

----------


## ARMbrain

> Իսկ էդ համարները որ կան, 26 համար, 20, 22 եսիմ ինչ: Դրանք շա՞տ կարևոր են: Օրինակ list.am-ում մի հատ տեսա, նկարներից դուրս եկավ, բայց գրած էր 26 համար: Հիմա չգիտեմ էդ մե՞ծ ա ինձ համար, թե չէ:


Մեծ չի, 26 համար հիմա 12 տարեկան երեխեքնեն քշում  :Wink:

----------


## AniwaR

> Մեծ չի, 26 համար հիմա 12 տարեկան երեխեքնեն քշում


Բա ինչի՞ ա էն սայտը ինձ ասում 20-21: Ու էդ 26-ը կոնկրետ ինչի՞ չափսն ա:  :Unsure:

----------


## ARMbrain

> Բա ինչի՞ ա էն սայտը ինձ ասում 20-21: Ու էդ 26-ը կոնկրետ ինչի՞ չափսն ա:


26-ը էտի հեծանիվի ակերի չափսնա:

26 համարի հեծանիվ`

----------


## AniwaR

Իհարկե մերսի հարցերին պատասխանելու համար, բայց նկարը ինձ բան չի տալիս, եթե կողքին համեմատելու օբյեկտ չկա: Հեծանիվի ակերի մեծությունը չի՞ ազդում իր ընդհանուր բարձրության վրա: Էդ հարցի նպատակն էն ա, որ իմանամ՝ կարճ բոյով մարդու համար ո՞րն ա ամենաանվտանգ, օպտիմալ ու հարմար տարբերակը: Ու ինձ հետաքրքիր չի՝ քյալագյոզ 12 տարեկան (12 տարեկան էլ կա, 12 տարեկան էլ համ էլ) երեխեքը ինչ կարան քշեն կամ չէ:  :Tongue:

----------


## Valentina

> 26-ը էտի հեծանիվի ակերի չափսնա:
> 
> 26 համարի հեծանիվ`
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


շառավի՞ղ, սանտիմետրո՞վ

----------


## ARMbrain

> շառավի՞ղ, սանտիմետրո՞վ


26 դյույմ
26 դյույմ = 66.04 սմ

ահա շառավիղը

----------


## ARMbrain

> Իհարկե մերսի հարցերին պատասխանելու համար, բայց նկարը ինձ բան չի տալիս, եթե կողքին համեմատելու օբյեկտ չկա: Հեծանիվի ակերի մեծությունը չի՞ ազդում իր ընդհանուր բարձրության վրա: Էդ հարցի նպատակն էն ա, որ իմանամ՝ կարճ բոյով մարդու համար ո՞րն ա ամենաանվտանգ, օպտիմալ ու հարմար տարբերակը: Ու ինձ հետաքրքիր չի՝ քյալագյոզ 12 տարեկան (12 տարեկան էլ կա, 12 տարեկան էլ համ էլ) երեխեքը ինչ կարան քշեն կամ չէ:


Ես հիմա քեզ ոնց ասեմ որ դու ճիշտ հասկանաս, հլա միհատ բոյտ ասա տենամ ինչքանա, ու դու վաբշե կարում ես հեծանիվ քշես թ՞է չէ, չնայած էտի համարյա կապ չունի, ես հեծանիվ չեի կարում քշեի, էս նկարի հեծանիվի չափսի հեծանիվ առա(26), մի շաբաթում սովորեցի, ընենց չի որ էն ժամաանկ բոյս հելել ինձ ուտում էր,13 տարեկան էի:

Ամենաճիշտ տարբերակը գնաս տեղում դու նայես հեծանիվները, որը որ քեզ դուր կգա, որը որ հարմարա, որը որ կուզես քոնը լինի, հենց էտի առնես:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Անի, դիմացի մինչև էսօր երեկո չառնես ոչ մի բան, տուն հասնեմ կգրեմ մանրամասն: Արդեն սաղ խառնեցիք իրար:

----------

AniwaR (20.05.2013), CactuSoul (23.05.2013), John (20.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (20.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (20.05.2013), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2013)

----------


## AniwaR

> Անի, դիմացի մինչև էսօր երեկո չառնես ոչ մի բան, տուն հասնեմ կգրեմ մանրամասն: Արդեն սաղ խառնեցիք իրար:


Օքեյ, անհամբեր սպասում եմ! ^_^

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ էդ համարները որ կան, 26 համար, 20, 22 եսիմ ինչ: Դրանք շա՞տ կարևոր են: Օրինակ list.am-ում մի հատ տեսա, նկարներից դուրս եկավ, բայց գրած էր 26 համար: Հիմա չգիտեմ էդ մե՞ծ ա ինձ համար, թե չէ:


Մինչև Ներսեսի գրելը մի քիչ խցկվեմ իմ կարծիքներով, հուսով եմ, կներեք։ :Wink: 
Չափերը կարևոր են։ Քո չափով հեծանիվ քշելը հարմար է ու անվտանգ։ 20, 22... քսանին մոտ թվերով արտահայտված չափերը դյույմերով են (1 դյույմ=2.54 սանտիմետր)։ Կարող են նաև սանտիմետրերով լինել` 52, 53, 54...: Հեծանվի չափը սովորաբար որոշվում է հեծանվի կմախքի մեջտեղի ուղղահայաց ձողի երկարությամբ, նկարը քո ուղարկած լինկում կա (եթե փորձես հաշվել, կտեսնես)։ Հեծանիվների մեծամասնությունը թույլ են տալիս կարգավորել նստատեղի բարձրությունը ու մի քիչ էլ նստատեղը հետ ու առաջ տալ, այսինքն կարգավորման տիրույթը մեծ չի։
Կան տարբեր նշանակության հեծանիվներ, սովորական ճանապարհային, մրցավազքային, տրիաթլոնի, լեռնային, հիբրիդ... Ճանապարհային սպորտային հեծանիվները բարակ անիվներով ու էն խոյի կոտոշների նման ղեկովներն են։ Կան համեմատաբար բարակ անիվներով բայց ուղիղ ղեկով հեծանիվներ, պարզապես հարմար ու թեթև քշելու համար։ Հաստ անիվներով հեծանիվները արտաճանապարհային են։ Վերջիններս համեմատաբար ծանր են, բայց փափուկ են։ Հեծանիվները կարող են ունենալ արագությունը փոխելու մեխանիզմներ (ոնց որ մեքենայի փոխանցումատուփը)։ Պրոֆեսիոնալ հեծանիվների վրա սովորաբար ձգվում են հատուկ պեդալներ որոնք պահանջում են հատուկ հեծանվային կոշիկներ (որ հագնի պեդալին ու չպոկվի քշելիս)։ Լավ "փոխանցումատուփերով" ու թեթև կմախքներով (ալյումին, կարբոն) հեծանիվները անհամեմատ թանկ են (150 հազարից)։ 
Վստահ չեմ, որ Երևանում հեծանիվների մեծ ընտրություն կա։ Պետք է տեղում զննես, ծանրութեթև անես, քշես, ըստ հարմարավետության որոշես։ Քս նշած գնով ինձ թվում է ավելի լավ է առնել պարզ հեծանիվ, որը ունի միմիմալ փոխանցումներ, ուղիղ ղեկ, միջին հաստության անիվներ, առանց ամորտիզատորների։ Էդ գնով սպորատայինի տեսք ու շատ փոխանցումներ ունեղոց հեծանիվները լինելու են անորակ ու անհուսալի։ 
Եթե շատ երկար չես քշելու, ասենք օրեկան 10 կիլոմետրից ավելի, ապա սկզբի համար հարմարավետ սաղավարտն ու կոշիկները բավարար կլինեն, ընթացքում ինքդ կորոշես թե էլ ինչ է պետք։  Լայն շալվարը հակացուցված է։ Կոշիկները լավ կլինի ունենան կոշտ ու ոչ պլստուն տակեր, լինեն առանց շնուրների, կամ էլ շնուրների համար հատուկ խցկելու տեղ ունենան։ 
Սաղավարտը պիտի պարտադիր փորձես ու համոզվես որ հարմար է ու քո չափն է, այսինքն չի նեղում, կամ ընդհակառակը` չի լխկլխկում։ Պարտադիր փորձիր փոկերը կապել ու համզվիր որ փոկերը չեն նեղում դեմքդ, ականջներդ։ 
Սովորաբար հեծանվորդները գնում են նաև հեծանվային շորտեր (որոնք ոտքերի արանքում ներսից ունեն գուպկաներ), հեծանվային շապիկ` օդափոխության ծակերով ու հետևի գրպաններով (հեռախոս ու դրամապանակ խցկելու համար), ձեռնոցներ,  ակնոցներ, նասկիներ ու էլի մի քանի զիբիլ։ Հեծանվային օգտակար աքսեսուարներից են` հեծանվի վրա ջրի շիշ հագցնելու տեղը, բեռնախցիկը (բագաժնիկը, լինում են տարբեր), լույսերն ու անրադարձիչները (գիշերով քշելու համար), հեծանվի գործիքները, պահեստային անվադողեր, նասոս, ու էլի ինչ որ բաներ...
Անփորձանք։ :Wink:

----------

AniwaR (20.05.2013), CactuSoul (23.05.2013), Jarre (25.05.2013), keyboard (21.05.2013), Valentina (20.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (20.05.2013), Մանուլ (30.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (20.05.2013), Ներսես_AM (20.05.2013), Ռուֆուս (20.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մինչև Ներսեսի գրելը մի քիչ խցկվեմ իմ կարծիքներով, հուսով եմ, կներեք։
> Չափերը կարևոր են։ Քո չափով հեծանիվ քշելը հարմար է ու անվտանգ։ 20, 22... քսանին մոտ թվերով արտահայտված չափերը դյույմերով են (1 դյույմ=2.54 սանտիմետր)։ Կարող են նաև սանտիմետրերով լինել` 52, 53, 54...: Հեծանվի չափը սովորաբար որոշվում է հեծանվի կմախքի մեջտեղի ուղղահայաց ձողի երկարությամբ, նկարը քո ուղարկած լինկում կա (եթե փորձես հաշվել, կտեսնես)։ Հեծանիվների մեծամասնությունը թույլ են տալիս կարգավորել նստատեղի բարձրությունը ու մի քիչ էլ նստատեղը հետ ու առաջ տալ, այսինքն կարգավորման տիրույթը մեծ չի։
> Կան տարբեր նշանակության հեծանիվներ, սովորական ճանապարհային, մրցավազքային, տրիաթլոնի, լեռնային, հիբրիդ... Ճանապարհային սպորտային հեծանիվները բարակ անիվներով ու էն խոյի կոտոշների նման ղեկովներն են։ Կան համեմատաբար բարակ անիվներով բայց ուղիղ ղեկով հեծանիվներ, պարզապես հարմար ու թեթև քշելու համար։ Հաստ անիվներով հեծանիվները արտաճանապարհային են։ Վերջիններս համեմատաբար ծանր են, բայց փափուկ են։ Հեծանիվները կարող են ունենալ արագությունը փոխելու մեխանիզմներ (ոնց որ մեքենայի փոխանցումատուփը)։ Պրոֆեսիոնալ հեծանիվների վրա սովորաբար ձգվում են հատուկ պեդալներ որոնք պահանջում են հատուկ հեծանվային կոշիկներ (որ հագնի պեդալին ու չպոկվի քշելիս)։ Լավ "փոխանցումատուփերով" ու թեթև կմախքներով (ալյումին, կարբոն) հեծանիվները անհամեմատ թանկ են (150 հազարից)։ 
> Վստահ չեմ, որ Երևանում հեծանիվների մեծ ընտրություն կա։ Պետք է տեղում զննես, ծանրութեթև անես, քշես, ըստ հարմարավետության որոշես։ Քս նշած գնով ինձ թվում է ավելի լավ է առնել պարզ հեծանիվ, որը ունի միմիմալ փոխանցումներ, ուղիղ ղեկ, միջին հաստության անիվներ, առանց ամորտիզատորների։ Էդ գնով սպորատայինի տեսք ու շատ փոխանցումներ ունեղոց հեծանիվները լինելու են անորակ ու անհուսալի։ 
> Եթե շատ երկար չես քշելու, ասենք օրեկան 10 կիլոմետրից ավելի, ապա սկզբի համար հարմարավետ սաղավարտն ու կոշիկները բավարար կլինեն, ընթացքում ինքդ կորոշես թե էլ ինչ է պետք։  Լայն շալվարը հակացուցված է։ Կոշիկները լավ կլինի ունենան կոշտ ու ոչ պլստուն տակեր, լինեն առանց շնուրների, կամ էլ շնուրների համար հատուկ խցկելու տեղ ունենան։ 
> Սաղավարտը պիտի պարտադիր փորձես ու համոզվես որ հարմար է ու քո չափն է, այսինքն չի նեղում, կամ ընդհակառակը` չի լխկլխկում։ Պարտադիր փորձիր փոկերը կապել ու համզվիր որ փոկերը չեն նեղում դեմքդ, ականջներդ։ 
> Սովորաբար հեծանվորդները գնում են նաև հեծանվային շորտեր (որոնք ոտքերի արանքում ներսից ունեն գուպկաներ), հեծանվային շապիկ` օդափոխության ծակերով ու հետևի գրպաններով (հեռախոս ու դրամապանակ խցկելու համար), ձեռնոցներ,  ակնոցներ, նասկիներ ու էլի մի քանի զիբիլ։ Հեծանվային օգտակար աքսեսուարներից են` հեծանվի վրա ջրի շիշ հագցնելու տեղը, բեռնախցիկը (բագաժնիկը, լինում են տարբեր), լույսերն ու անրադարձիչները (գիշերով քշելու համար), հեծանվի գործիքները, պահեստային անվադողեր, նասոս, ու էլի ինչ որ բաներ...
> Անփորձանք։


Ես մեռա, էս ինչ եքա զգեստապահարան ա  :Jpit:  Էդ շորեր-մորերը հեծանիվը որպես տրանսպորտի միջոց օգտագործողներին հեչ էլ պետք չեն:

Անի, հեծանիվի անիվի չափսը կարևոր չի, կարևորը բարձրությունն ա: Առանց փորձելու հանկարծ հեծանիվ չառնես: Ճիշտ բարձրությամբ հեծանիվին նստելիս, պեդալն ամենացածր դիրքում պիտի ոտքդ մինչև վերջ ձգվի ու համ էլ հասնի պեդալին: Մեկ էլ կարևոր բան ա լավ կողպեքը, բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ, Երևանի պայմաններում լրիվ ուրիշ իրեր են առաջնային, նենց որ ավելի լավ ա Երևանում քշողներն ասեն:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*ԵՍ ՀԵԾԱՆՎԻ ՄԱՍՆԱԳԵՏ ՉԵՄ։ ՍՏՈՐԵՎ ՆԵՐԿԱՅԱՑՆՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԻՄ՝ ՇԱՐՔԱՅԻՆ ՀԵԾԱՆՎՈՐԴԱՅԻՆ ԳԻՏԵԼԻՔՆԵՐԻ ՈՒ ՓՈՐՁԻ ՀԻՄԱՆ ՎՐԱ ՁԵՎԱՎՈՐՎԱԾ ԿԱՐԾԻՔԸ*

Վիշապը ահագին լավ ներածություն արեց ‎ :Hi:  Փորձեմ հիմա ավելի մանրամասն կետ առ կետ անցնեմ։ 
Նաև ստորև բերված բոլոր ընդհանրացումները արվում են միջին գնային տիրույթի հեծանիվների համար։ Պարզ է միշտ էլ կարելի է վճարել շատ ու գնել «ավելի թեթև», «ավելի արագ», «ավելի հարմար», «ավելի դիմացկուն» և վերջապես «ավելի սեքսի» հեծանիվ  :Jpit: 

*Հեծանիվների տեսակները*

Հեծանիվները ըստ տեսակների բաժանելուց կարելի է շատ մանրանալ, բայց ես կառանձնացնեի հեծանիվների հետևյալ հիմանական խմբերը։ 

1․ _Լեռնային_

Առավելությունները՝
Անիվները հաստ են, զգալի կայուն են դարուփոսերի ու քարերի վրա։ Հեշտ է հավասարակշռությունը պահել։
Նույն պատճառով ավելի փափուկ են ընթացքի ժամանակ‎։
Շատ ամուր են։

Թերությունները՝ 
Համեմատաբար ավելի դանդաղ են։
Համեմատաբար մի քիչ ավելի ծանր են։





2. _Խճուղային_

Սրանց մեջ մտնում են նաև բազմապիսի սպորտային, տրիատլոնային հեծանիվներ։ Դրանց վրայից եկեք թռնենք

Առավելությունները՝
Շատ թեթև են։
Արագ են։ Շատ արագ են։
Կախ ընկած ղեկը ստիպում է մեջքը հորիզոնականին մոտ դիրք ընդունել, ինչի արդյունքում լավանում է աերոդինամիկան, բայց հարմար չի կողքերդ նայել‎։

Թերությունները՝
Անիվները բարակ են։ Շատ բարակ։ Անգամ փոքր քարերից կամ փոսերից ահագին ցնցվում են։ Պետք է ուշադիր լինես որ հավասարկշռությունդ չկորցնես։
Քանի որ շատ թեթև են, կողքովդ մեծ արագությամբ բեռնատար անցնելուց պիտի պինդ բռնվես, որ շուռ չգաս։




3․ _Հիբրիդային_

Սրանք միջին տարբերակ են լեռնայինի ու խճուղայինի մեջև‎։

Առավելություններն ու թերությունները հիմնականում որ էն երկուսը գումարես կիսես կլինի սա  :Jpit: 



4. *Ծալվող*

Սրանք մի քիչ խնդալու տեսք ունեն, մանավանդ որ կողքովդ արագ քշում են, ոնց որ կրկեսից փախած լինեն  :LOL: 

Բայց շատ թեթև են, ու իրենց ամենագլխավոր առավելություն՝ ծալվում դառնում են մի խորհանարդիկ‎։ ՈՒր ուզես հետը կմտնես։ Քաղաքում երթևեկելու համար իդեալական ա, եթե իհարկե քաղաքումդ նորմալ փողոցներ կան։

Հետագայում ինչ գրեմ սրան չի վերաբերվելու։



5. *Հոլանդական կամ քաղաքային*

Քաղաքում պտտվելու ու կարճ տարածություններ գնալ գալու համար իդեալական են‎։ Լրիվ ուղղահայաց դիրքով ես քշում‎։ Բայց դանդաղ են ու սովորաբար նախատեսված հարթ տեղերի համար՝ առանց կարգին փոխանցումների։

----------

AniwaR (21.05.2013), Arpine (22.05.2013), CactuSoul (23.05.2013), keyboard (21.05.2013), One_Way_Ticket (21.05.2013), Ruby Rue (21.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (21.05.2013), Հայկօ (21.05.2013), Ռուֆուս (21.05.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Անի ջան, մի խոսքով առ հիբրիդ հեծանիվ՝ հաստ ակերով, ակերի չափը՝ 26 դյույմ, ռաման՝ քո չափի, հեծանիվը թող պարտադիր լինի ալյումինից, առանց ամորտիզատորների, կամ գոնե մենակ դիմացի ամորտիզատորներով (ամորտիզատորները արագությունը գցում են ու հեծանիվը ծանրացնում են), տորմուզներն էլ՝ բարձիկային (դիսկովիները ավելի թանկ են ու ծանր):

----------

AniwaR (21.05.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Սեռային խտրականություն*

Ասում են շա՜տ հնում բոլոր աղջիկները ամոթխած էին ու առաքինի երկար շրջազգեստ էին կրում, ու տուտուզը բաց ֆռֆռալը բնավ հարգի չէր‎։ ՈՒ որպեսզի իրենց երկաթե նժույգները հեծնելուց անհարմար իրավիճակեր չստեղծվեր, արտադրողները սկսեցի թողարկել կանացի հեծանիվներ՝ իրանի վերևի ձողը բավականին իջեցրած կամ ամբողջովին բացակայող։ Դա զգալիորեն նվազեցնում էր հեծանիվի ամրությունը, բայց առաքինի աղջիկները քշում էին հանգիստ և դանդաղ, այնպես որ դա այնքան էլ իրենց համար կարևոր չէր։ Բայց դե էս դարում արդեն ամոթ բան չկա։ Իրականում հիմա վաճառում են կանացի և unisex հեծանիվներ ։ՃՄոտավորապես այ այսպես՝




Օյ կներեք սխալ նկար էր  :Blush: 
Ահա միևնույն հեծանիվի երկու տարբերակները‎;

Տղամարդու՝



Կանացի՝

----------

AniwaR (21.05.2013), Arpine (22.05.2013), CactuSoul (23.05.2013), Jarre (25.05.2013), keyboard (21.05.2013), melancholia (21.05.2013), Ripsim (21.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (21.05.2013), Ռուֆուս (21.05.2013), Վիշապ (23.05.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Չափսերը*

Հեծանիվ ընտրելուց ամենակարևոր բաներից մեկը դա ճիշտ չափսի հեծանիվ ընտրելն ա։ Ինտերնետում կարելի է գտնել բազմաթիվ չափսերի սանդղակներ, ինչպես օրինակ այս մեկը՝ http://www.evanscycles.com/help/bike-sizing։ Բայց խորհուրդ կտամ ամեն դեպքում այդ թվերին վերաբերվել որպես մոտավոր թվեր։ Կախված կոնկրետ հեծանիվ տեսակից, կառուցվածքից, ձևից, այդ աղյուսակներով ստացված չափսից այս ու այն կողմ կարող է լինել ձեզ հարմար չափսը։ 



Հեծանիվի չափսը որոշվում է իրանի մեջտեղի ուղղահայաց ձողի (seat tube) երկարությամբ։ Չափվում է կամ դյույմերով կամ սանտիմետրերով։ Եթե 15-25 տիրույթում է դյումերով է, եթե 50-65 տիրույթում ապա սանտիմետրերով։ Բայց էլի եմ ասում թվերը զուտ կողմնորոշման համար են։

Հիմա գլխավոր հարցը ոնց որոշել ճիշտ չափսը։ Պատասխան․ Վերցնել փորձնական քշել մի քիչ‎։ Հնարավորության դեպքում նույն հեծանիվի տարբեր չափսերը։ 
Սկսնակների համար բավական տարօրինակ է, բայց հեծանիվի նստատեղը ճիշտ բարձրությունը պիտի լինի այնքան որ, կրունկը դնելով ոտնակի վրա ոտքը ամբողջովին բացված լինի (ձախ նկար)։ Այդ դեպքում քշելուց ձեր ՕԳԳն կլինի ամենաբարձրը (աջ նկար)։ Ահա մոտավորապես այսպես 



Հեծանիվ քշելուց ոտնակները պետք է պտտել ոտքի թաթով, ոչ թէ մեջտեղի փոսիկի մասով, ինչպես հաճախ անում են։ Սկսնակների համար ճիշտ դիրքը վախենալու է այն պատճառով, որ նստած վիճակում ոտքերդ գետնին չեն հասնում  :Scare:  Բայց ոչինչ ժամանակի ընթացքում վարժվելով կարելի է կամաց կամաց բարձրացնել նստատեղը, կտրվել գետնից, ու հասնել ցանկալի դիրքին ։Ճ

Հեծանիվի նստատեղը սովորաբար հետ ու առաջ կարելի տանել մի քիչ, ղեկից ձեռքերի հեռավորությունը մեծացնել, փոքրացնելու համար։



Հ․Գ․ Անի քո համար 21 պիտի որ շատ մեծ լինի‎, եթե իհարկե բոյդ ճիշտ եմ հիշում։ ես իմ 185-ով 21 եմ քշում‎, չնայած 22-ն էլ էր նորմալոտ։

----------

AniwaR (21.05.2013), CactuSoul (23.05.2013), keyboard (21.05.2013), melancholia (21.05.2013), One_Way_Ticket (21.05.2013), Rammstein (28.05.2013), Ռուֆուս (21.05.2013), Վիշապ (23.05.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Անիվների չափսերը*

_Տրամագիծը_
Համարյա բոլոր խճուղային և հիբրիդ հեծանիվները ունենում են 29 դյույմանոց անիվներ։ Չգիտեմ ինչու առավել տարածված է 700C կամ 622 միլիմետր անվանումներով։ 
Լեռնային հեծանիվների մեծ մասը ունենում են 26 դյույմանոց անիվներ։ Բայց վերջին մի քանի տարիներին սկսել են արտադրել 29/700C տրամագծով անիվներով հեծանիվներ, որոնք իմ համեստ կարծիքով շատ ավելի նախընտրելի են փոքր տրամագծով անիվներից։ 

_Լայնությունը_
Լայնությունը կարող է տատանվել խճուղային հեծանիվների 18 միլիմետրից մինչև լեռնայինների 57 միլիմետր‎։ 
Սովորաբար խճուղայինների վրա տեղադրում են 18-25, հիբրիդների վրա 23-36, իսկ լեռնայինների վրա 36-50 միջակայքերի հաստությամբ անիվներ։ Ինչքան նեղ է անիվը այնքան ավելի մեծ ճնշումով կարելի փչել, ու ավելի արագ կլինի քանի որ գետնին շփվող մասը մինիմալ է։ Իսկ ինչքան հաստ է շփվող մասը մեծ է, ու հեծանիվը ավելի կայուն է։

Հ․Գ․ Այսօր այսքանը, վաղը կշարունակեմ

----------

CactuSoul (23.05.2013), keyboard (21.05.2013), One_Way_Ticket (21.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (21.05.2013), Ռուֆուս (21.05.2013)

----------


## AniwaR

Երեխեք, շատ շնորհակալություն: Հատկապես Վիշապ ու հատկա-հատկապես Ներսես:  :Smile: 

Ու ընդհանուր նկարագրություններից դատելով՝ Երևանի դարուփոսերի պայմաններում հիբրիդից որ չճարեցի, լեռնայինն էլ հեչ վատ չի լինի:  :Jpit: 

Բոյս 160 չկա:

----------

Վիշապ (23.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ներս, սեռական խտրականության թեմայով  :Jpit: 
Ուրեմն ասեմ, որ էդ հարցը մինչև հիմա էլ ակտուալ ա: Ես մի պահ ունեի էդ հորիզոնական ձողով հեծանիվներից, երկար շորով հեչ հարմար չէր քշելը  :Jpit:  

Դե լավ, մի հարց էլ ես տամ  :Jpit:  Քաղաքայինը Երևանում քշելը հե՞չ վարիանտ չի:

----------

AniwaR (22.05.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Երեխեք, շատ շնորհակալություն: Հատկապես Վիշապ ու հատկա-հատկապես Ներսես: 
> 
> Ու ընդհանուր նկարագրություններից դատելով՝ Երևանի դարուփոսերի պայմաններում հիբրիդից որ չճարեցի, լեռնայինն էլ հեչ վատ չի լինի: 
> 
> Բոյս 160 չկա:


Քանի որ սկսնակ ես խորհուրդ կտամ Հայաստանում քշելու համար լեռնային տիպի գնես։ Եթե հանդիպի 29 դյույմանոց, եթե չէ 26 դյույմանոց անիվներն էլ կլինեն։ Հայաստանի քար ու քռի մեջ կայունությունը ինձ թվում ա ավելի կարևոր ա։ Որ ասում էի 21 քեզ շատ մեծ կլինի։ Ըստ աղյուսակի պիտի 15-17–երի մեջ նայես։

----------

AniwaR (22.05.2013), CactuSoul (23.05.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներս, սեռական խտրականության թեմայով 
> Ուրեմն ասեմ, որ էդ հարցը մինչև հիմա էլ ակտուալ ա: Ես մի պահ ունեի էդ հորիզոնական ձողով հեծանիվներից, երկար շորով հեչ հարմար չէր քշելը  
> 
> Դե լավ, մի հարց էլ ես տամ  Քաղաքայինը Երևանում քշելը հե՞չ վարիանտ չի:


Էս դարում ո՞վ ա երկար շոր հագնում։  :Jpit:  
Եսիմ Բյուր, եթե գոնե մի յոթ փոխանցում ունենա երևի հնարավոր կլինի քշել, բայց դե ամեն դեպքում ավելի լավ ա մարդավարի գոնե մի 20 փոխանցում ունենա, որ ասենք Բաղրամյան, Կիևյան բարձրանալը տանջանքի չվերածվի։ Հոլանդիայում ակտուալ չի որովհետև հիմնականում հարթ ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս դարում ո՞վ ա երկար շոր հագնում։  
> Եսիմ Բյուր, եթե գոնե մի յոթ փոխանցում ունենա երևի հնարավոր կլինի քշել, բայց դե ամեն դեպքում ավելի լավ ա մարդավարի գոնե մի 20 փոխանցում ունենա, որ ասենք Բաղրամյան, Կիևյան բարձրանալը տանջանքի չվերածվի։ Հոլանդիայում ակտուալ չի որովհետև հիմնականում հարթ ա։


Դե մեկ-մեկ երկար շորի առիթ լինում ա  :Jpit: 
Հա, դե Հոլանդիայում ակտուալ չի, որտև ստեղ սկի բլրակ չկա: Ֆինլանդիայում նորմալ կարացել եմ քաղաքայինով, չնայած տունս բլրի վրա էր: Ամոթ չլինի հարցնելը, փոխանցումը ո՞րն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Դե մեկ-մեկ երկար շորի առիթ լինում ա 
> Հա, դե Հոլանդիայում ակտուալ չի, որտև ստեղ սկի բլրակ չկա: Ֆինլանդիայում նորմալ կարացել եմ քաղաքայինով, չնայած տունս բլրի վրա էր: Ամոթ չլինի հարցնելը, փոխանցումը ո՞րն ա


ժողովրդական լեզվով ասած սկոռուստ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ժողովրդական լեզվով ասած սկոռուստ


ես ժողովրդական լեզուն էլ չեմ հասկանում  :Jpit:  խոսքը gear-ի մասի՞ն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ես ժողովրդական լեզուն էլ չեմ հասկանում  խոսքը gear-ի մասի՞ն ա


հա

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## AniwaR

Ճիշտն ասած էդ յուբկա հագնելով քշելու մասին ես էլ էի մտահոգվում  :LOL:  Շատ էլ լավ ակտուալ ա:  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (23.05.2013), keyboard (22.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.05.2013)

----------


## AniwaR

> Քանի որ սկսնակ ես խորհուրդ կտամ Հայաստանում քշելու համար լեռնային տիպի գնես։ Եթե հանդիպի 29 դյույմանոց, եթե չէ 26 դյույմանոց անիվներն էլ կլինեն։ Հայաստանի քար ու քռի մեջ կայունությունը ինձ թվում ա ավելի կարևոր ա։ Որ ասում էի 21 քեզ շատ մեծ կլինի։ Ըստ աղյուսակի պիտի 15-17–երի մեջ նայես։


Հա, ճիշտ ես, էն սայտով նորից հաշվեցի, mountain bike - խորհուրդ ա տալիս 17 համար, իսկ road bike - 20.5:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած էդ յուբկա հագնելով քշելու մասին ես էլ էի մտահոգվում  Շատ էլ լավ ակտուալ ա:


Կարճով հարմար ա  :LOL:  երկարն ա պրոբլեմ

----------

keyboard (22.05.2013)

----------


## syunie

Ես որ նոր էլ սկսել քշելը, խնդիրներ ունեի բարձր նստատեղի հետ: Դե ես էլ եմ փոքրիկ-մոքրիկ, մի կերպ թռնում էի նստում, բայց երբ կամիր լույսի տակ կանգնելու անհրաժեշտություն էր լինում, իջնում էի հեծոյից ու հետո նորից նստելը մի պատմություն էր դառնում: :Blush:  Սկզբի համար խորհուրդ կտամ նստատեղը մի քիչ իջացնես, որ փողոցում քեզ վստահ զգաս, հետո ժամանակի հետ կսովորես: Չափերը շատ կարևոր ա, բայց ամենալավ տարբերակը մի հատ փորձելն ա,եթե զգում ես, որ հարմարավետ ա ուրեմն ինքնա:

Լեռնային հեծանիվով ես ինձ ավելի անվտանգ եմ զգում: Իմ հեծանիվը հազիվ 5 փոխանցում ունի, ու եթե Կիևյանի նման փողոց ա լինում, կամ մի կերպ եմ բարձրանում, կամ էլ ես չեմ կարողանում: Լավ փոխանցման համակարգ ունենալը լավ բան ա: Եթե միշտ հետդ պայուսակ կամ այլ իրեր ես ունենալու մի հատ հեծոյի զամբյուղ էլ գնի, շատ հարմարավետ ա դրանով: Ու կողպեքն ա կարևոր, որ չգողանան, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ՝ գողանալը դժվար լինի:

Լավ հեծանիվ քշողին յուբկան չի խանգարում, մենակ սիրունացնում ա  :Wink: 
Մեկ էլ մի հարց. Երևանում օգտագործված հեծանիվներ չե՞ն վաճառում: Սկզբի համար կարելի ա էժան գնով մեկը գնել ու դրանով սովորել:

----------

AniwaR (25.05.2013), CactuSoul (23.05.2013), John (23.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մենակ ե՞ս եմ, որ լեռնային հեծանիվով ինձ իմ գլխի տերը չեմ զգում  :Dntknw:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Մենակ ե՞ս եմ, որ լեռնային հեծանիվով ինձ իմ գլխի տերը չեմ զգում


չէ խի՞, լավնա, լատոկները համարյա չես զգում, ավելի հեշտ ա կառվարվում, մի խոսքով կծելու հեծանիվ են  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չէ խի՞, լավնա, լատոկները համարյա չես զգում, ավելի հեշտ ա կառվարվում, մի խոսքով կծելու հեծանիվ են


Ես չեմ կարում կառավարեմ  :Sad:  Կորցնում եմ ինձ լեռնային հեծանիվի վրա: Դրա համար ուզում եմ Երևանում քաղաքային քշել, բայց ախր սարեր-ձորերը շատ են:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բյուր եթե փոխանցումներ ունի քաղաքային կարող ես քշել, ուղղակի պիտի միշտ ուշադրությունդ ճանապարհին լինի, փոսերին ու քարերին պիտի զգույշ լինես‎։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր եթե փոխանցումներ ունի քաղաքային կարող ես քշել, ուղղակի պիտի միշտ ուշադրությունդ ճանապարհին լինի, փոսերին ու քարերին պիտի զգույշ լինես‎։


Հա լավ, եթե ստեղի սալահատակին դղրդալով քշում եմ, Երևանի փոսերին էլ կդիմանամ, մանավանդ որ կենտրոնից դուրս դժվար ռիսկ անեմ քշել:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Արգելակները*

Արգելակները լինում են երկու տեսակի _կոճղակներով_ (հայերեն՝ կալոդկեքով) կամ _սկավառակային_ (հայերեն՝ դիսկվի)‎։

_Կոճղակներով_

Առավելությունները‎՝
Թեթև են
Շահագործումը հեշտ է, սեփական ուժերով կարելի ա կարգավորել‎‎։ 
Անիվի ծռության նկատմամբ համարյա թե անտարբեր են։ Կարելի է հանգիստ շարունակել ճանապարհը մինչև վերանորոգման համար հարմար վայր լինի։
Էժան են։

Թերությունները՝
Շուտ են մաշվում, պետք է անընդհատ հետևել, նորը գնել ու փոխել։ Այլապես անվահեծը այնպես կքերի որ ստիպված ամբողջ անիվը պիտի փոխեք։ 
Թաց պայմաններում պիտք է զգույշ լինեք, հնարավոր է արգելակման կտրուկ վատացում։ Ընթացքում պարբերաբար սեղմեք արգելակները կարճ ժամանակով, որպեսզի չորանան‎։





_Սկավառակային_
Առավելությունները՝
Շատ ավելի կտրուկ են արգելակում համեմատած կոճղակային արգելակների հետ։
Եղանակային պայմանների նկատմամբ անտարբեր են։
Բավականին ուշ են մաշվում 

Թերությունները՝
Հեծանիվի ընդհանուր քաշը մոտ 600-900 գրամ ավելանում է։
Ինքնուրույն կարգավորելը, մանավանդ եթե հիդրավլիկ են, հեշտ չէ։
Անիվի ծռվելու դեպքում հնարավոր է, որ ճանապարհը շարունակելը անհնարին լինի։





Հ․Գ․
Կոճղակային արգելակների դեպքում խորհուրդ կտամ գնել փափուկներից։ Ճիշտ է շուտ են մաշվում, բայց համեմատաբար ավելի լավ են արգելակում, ինչպես նաև անվահեծը չեն տաշում‎։

----------

AniwaR (25.05.2013), CactuSoul (26.05.2013), John (25.05.2013), One_Way_Ticket (25.05.2013), Rammstein (28.05.2013), Valentina (25.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.05.2013)

----------


## AniwaR

Երեխեք, սաղ ասացիք, բայց էն «որտեղի՞ց գնելը» չասացիք: Երևանում ի՞նչ խանութներ կան կամ, եսիմ, մարդիկ, որ զբաղվում են էդ գործով, իրենց մոտ շատ հեծանիվներ կան ծախու, կարելի ա գնալ, նայել, համեմատել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.05.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Այ դա բարդ հարց ա, ես Հայաստնում չեմ շատ բաներ չգիտեմ ճիշտն ասած։ Արշակի հետ եթե ՖԲներում կապ ունես իրենցի կարող ես հարցնես, ինքը ոնց որ ահագին տեղյակ ա։ Ասում էր, որ էս վերջերս հայտնի Specialized ֆիրմայի ներկայացուցչություն է բացվել Հայաստանում‎։ Գները ոնց որ մարդավարի գներ են, նույն գները ինչ ԱՄՆում, բայց տեսականին քիչ է‎։ Չնայած երևի հնարավոր կլինի ուզածդ հեծանիվը պատվիրես բերեն‎։ Կայքը՝ www.dlb.am

----------

AniwaR (25.05.2013), CactuSoul (26.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ներս, իսկ տեղյա՞կ ես, Երևանում օգտագործած հեծանիվներ ծախու՞մ են:

Անի, որ առնես, անպայման էս թեմայում գրի էլի: Մի քանի ամսից ինձ էլ ա նույն կոշմարը սպասվում: Մեկ մտածում եմ ստեղից առնեմ, ուղարկեմ, բայց մաքսայինի հետ գործ ունենալու զահլա չկա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Չէ չգիտեմ, Պոետն ու Արշակը կիմանան, իրենք էն «Գիշերային հեծանվարշավը» որ կազմակերպում են, ահագին տեղյակ են հեծանիվների հայաստանյան շուկայից։

Եթե կոնկրետ գիտես ինչ հեծանիվ ես պատրաստվում քշել, կարող ես առնես տանես հետդ։ Եթե ուղեբեռ չես ունենում մեկ մեկ հնարավոր ա լինում համոզել հեծանիվ տանել փոխարենը։ Իսկ վճարելով կարծեմ ութսուն եվրոին մոտ գին ա լինում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ չգիտեմ, Պոետն ու Արշակը կիմանան, իրենք էն «Գիշերային հեծանվարշավը» որ կազմակերպում են, ահագին տեղյակ են հեծանիվների հայաստանյան շուկայից։
> 
> Եթե կոնկրետ գիտես ինչ հեծանիվ ես պատրաստվում քշել, կարող ես առնես տանես հետդ։ Եթե ուղեբեռ չես ունենում մեկ մեկ հնարավոր ա լինում համոզել հեծանիվ տանել փոխարենը։ Իսկ վճարելով կարծեմ ութսուն եվրոին մոտ գին ա լինում։


Ցավոք սրտի, ուղեբեռ ունեմ, էն էլ ինչքան: Չէ, հետս տանելը հաստատ վարիանտ չի, ահավոր տանջանք կլինի: Օկ, որ ժամանակը գա Պոետի ու Արշակի հետ կկապվեմ:

----------


## boooooooom

Օգտագործած խորհուրդ չեմ տա, որովհետև Երևանում օգտագործած լավ  հեծանիվները թանկ են վաճառում: Թիֆլիսից վերջերս օգտագործած նորմալ հեծանիվ գնեցի , որն ինձ վրա արժեցավ 130000 դրամ, բայց մինչև գտա ամբողջ քաղաքը տակնուվրա արեցի: Իսկ եթե նորը, ապա միանշանակ Specialized /Հերացի 16 հասցեից/ : Սա միակ խանութն է Երևանում, որ գները համապատասղանում են որակին: 2 օր առաջ ինձ ծանոթ մի աղջիկ գնել է ՄԻԿԱ 26 մոդելը 205200 դրամով: Դեռ չեմ տեսել, բայց տվյալները նայելով, համոզված եմ, որ լավն է: Salkano խորհուրդ չեմ տա. արտադրվում է թուրքիայում, որակն էլ քխա: Trek -ը, scott-ը լավն են, բայց Հայաստանյան գները դեռ թանկ են: Ideal հեծանիվներն էլ վատը չեն, գներն ել լավն են ` www.bike.am

----------

AniwaR (25.05.2013), CactuSoul (26.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (25.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (26.05.2013), Ներսես_AM (25.05.2013)

----------


## AniwaR

> Այ դա բարդ հարց ա, ես Հայաստնում չեմ շատ բաներ չգիտեմ ճիշտն ասած։ Արշակի հետ եթե ՖԲներում կապ ունես իրենցի կարող ես հարցնես, ինքը ոնց որ ահագին տեղյակ ա։ Ասում էր, որ էս վերջերս հայտնի Specialized ֆիրմայի ներկայացուցչություն է բացվել Հայաստանում‎։ Գները ոնց որ մարդավարի գներ են, նույն գները ինչ ԱՄՆում, բայց տեսականին քիչ է‎։ Չնայած երևի հնարավոր կլինի ուզածդ հեծանիվը պատվիրես բերեն‎։ Կայքը՝ www.dlb.am


Աաաա... Էս ասածդ սայտում էս մեկը նենց կուզենայի: Բայց դե թանկոտ են ամեն դեպքում: :/ Աչքիս list.am-ում վերջը ես հայտարարություն գրեմ, որ 16 համարի հեծանիվ ա պետք: Ուղղակի որ դե ֆսյո ժը շատ բան չեմ հասկանում, նեղվում եմ զանգել հարցուփորձ անելուց: Ու էդքան ժամանակ էլ չունեմ գնամ ամեն մի անկապ հեծանիվ տեղում զննեմ: :/

----------


## boooooooom

> Աչքիս list.am-ում վերջը ես հայտարարություն գրեմ, որ 16 համարի հեծանիվ ա պետք: Ուղղակի որ դե ֆսյո ժը շատ բան չեմ հասկանում, նեղվում եմ զանգել հարցուփորձ անելուց: Ու էդքան ժամանակ էլ չունեմ գնամ ամեն մի անկապ հեծանիվ տեղում զննեմ: :/


Ես էդ ճանապարհն անցել եմ. մի 10 հայտարարությունով գնացել եմ: Սիրուն նկարում են, գնում ես տեսնում ես չխպլիկա:

----------


## AniwaR

> Ես էդ ճանապարհն անցել եմ. մի 10 հայտարարությունով գնացել եմ: Սիրուն նկարում են, գնում ես տեսնում ես չխպլիկա:


Հա... Ես էլ ոչ սիրում եմ, ոչ էլ կարում եմ մարդկանց հետ էդ կարգի շփումների մեջ մտնեմ:  :LOL:  Աչքիս մի երկու շաբաթ էլ համբերեմ, հաջորդ ամսվա աշխատավարձս տան, բյուջես շատացնեմ, գնամ կարգին խանութից առնեմ: Ուղղակի էստեղ էլ միակ ռիսկը մնում ա էն, որ եթե անփորձությունից ինձ հարմար հեծանիվ չվերցրի, էդքան փող ծախսելը գժություն կլինի:  :Sad: 

Հ.Գ. Ես մոռացել էի, որ հեսա ծնունդս ա մի երկու շաբաթից: Վերջ: Առանց խղճի խայթի պուպս հեծո եմ առնելու ինձ:  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (26.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.05.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Օգտագործած խորհուրդ չեմ տա, որովհետև Երևանում օգտագործած լավ  հեծանիվները թանկ են վաճառում: Թիֆլիսից վերջերս օգտագործած նորմալ հեծանիվ գնեցի , որն ինձ վրա արժեցավ 130000 դրամ, բայց մինչև գտա ամբողջ քաղաքը տակնուվրա արեցի:


*Մորեխիկին* ի՞նչ ես արել, որ հեծանիվդ փոխել ես  :Sad:

----------


## boooooooom

> Հա... Ես էլ ոչ սիրում եմ, ոչ էլ կարում եմ մարդկանց հետ էդ կարգի շփումների մեջ մտնեմ:  Աչքիս մի երկու շաբաթ էլ համբերեմ, հաջորդ ամսվա աշխատավարձս տան, բյուջես շատացնեմ, գնամ կարգին խանութից առնեմ: Ուղղակի էստեղ էլ միակ ռիսկը մնում ա էն, որ եթե անփորձությունից ինձ հարմար հեծանիվ չվերցրի, էդքան փող ծախսելը գժություն կլինի:


 Վաղը, այսինքն արդեն այսօր ,ժամը 14:00-ին արի Շահումյան հրապարակ, որտեղ հեծանվային միջոցառում է լինելու, ահագին հեծանվային տեսականի է հավաքվելու: տեղում կծանոթանաս հեծանիվների հետ: Չափսն էլ կճշտես , մոդելն էլ, գինն էլ : Ես էնտեղ եմ լինելու  :Smile:

----------

AniwaR (25.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հեծանիվի լավ ու վատը ո՞րն ա: Հեծանիվը կամ աշխատում ա կամ չի աշխատում  :Sad:  ես մինչև հիմա առաջին պատահած իմ պահանջներին համապատասխանող հեծանիվն եմ առել, ոչ մի անգամ դժգոհ չեմ էղել:

----------


## AniwaR

> Աաաա... Էս ասածդ սայտում էս մեկը նենց կուզենայի:


Մեկ էլ կասե՞ք՝ «աստղազարգացում»-ը ո՞րն ա, ու էս տիպի top frame չունեցող հեծանիվները չափսը ո՞նց ա որոշվում: Ու ընդհանրապես տեղում ո՞նց կարամ անկախ չափսը իմանալ/չիմանալուց որոշեմ՝ ինձ հարմար կլինի, թե չէ: Մի երկու սայտում կարդացի, ասում էր որ ուղիղ կանգնես գետնին, եսիմ ինչը եսիմ որտեղդ հասնի, տենց բաներ, բայց մի քիչ խառն ա, ու հիմնականում հենց top frame-ի հետ էին կապում, իսկ էս կանացի հեծանիվներինը ցածր ա կամ չունեն. ընդհանրապես բան չեմ ջոկում: :/

----------


## AniwaR

> Հեծանիվի լավ ու վատը ո՞րն ա: Հեծանիվը կամ աշխատում ա կամ չի աշխատում  ես մինչև հիմա առաջին պատահած իմ պահանջներին համապատասխանող հեծանիվն եմ առել, ոչ մի անգամ դժգոհ չեմ էղել:


Բյուր, քշել իմացողին հեշտ ա, իմ սաղ խնդիրն էն ա, որ ես չեմ կարա տեղում ստուգեմ՝ ինձ հարմար ա, թե չէ:  :Sad:  Իսկ որ նորմալ խանութ լինի, գոնե իրենք էլ տեղում կօգնեն (հուսով եմ): Իսկ անհատներից, որ իրենց օգտագործած հեծոն են ծախում, գնելու դեպքում հավանականությունը մեծ ա, որ ուղղակի վրես կսաղացնեն. շատ էլ պետքները կլինի՝ ինձ հարմար ա, թե չէ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, քշել իմացողին հեշտ ա, իմ սաղ խնդիրն էն ա, որ ես չեմ կարա տեղում ստուգեմ՝ ինձ հարմար ա, թե չէ:  Իսկ որ նորմալ խանութ լինի, գոնե իրենք էլ տեղում կօգնեն (հուսով եմ): Իսկ անհատներից, որ իրենց օգտագործած հեծոն են ծախում, գնելու դեպքում հավանականությունը մեծ ա, որ ուղղակի վրես կսաղացնեն. շատ էլ պետքները կլինի՝ ինձ հարմար ա, թե չէ:


Բայց ինչու՞ քշել չես սովորում, նոր առնես: Կամ էլ մի հատ ստից մանկականն առ, սովորի, նոր նորմալն առ: Էդ իմ սեփական փորձից եմ ասում: Առաջին հեծանիվս հագովս փոքր էր, բայց եթե փոքր չլիներ, մեռնեի, դրա վրա քշել չէի սովորի: Երևանում որ տենց էլ չէի կարողանում քշել սովորել, սաղ խնդիրը հենց էդ էր, որ միանգամից իմ չափսի կամ նույնիսկ ավելի մեծ հեծանիվով էի սկսում:

----------


## boooooooom

> Մեկ էլ կասե՞ք՝ «աստղազարգացում»-ը ո՞րն ա, ու էս տիպի top frame չունեցող հեծանիվները չափսը ո՞նց ա որոշվում: Ու ընդհանրապես տեղում ո՞նց կարամ անկախ չափսը իմանալ/չիմանալուց որոշեմ՝ ինձ հարմար կլինի, թե չէ: Մի երկու սայտում կարդացի, ասում էր որ ուղիղ կանգնես գետնին, եսիմ ինչը եսիմ որտեղդ հասնի, տենց բաներ, բայց մի քիչ խառն ա, ու հիմնականում հենց top frame-ի հետ էին կապում, իսկ էս կանացի հեծանիվներինը ցածր ա կամ չունեն. ընդհանրապես բան չեմ ջոկում: :/


 "Աստղազարգացում'-ը հեծանիվի աստղիկների չափսերն են, որոնց շնորհիվ հեծանիվը արագություն է զարգացնում: դրա մասին բավական է իմանալ, որ Երևանում քշելու համար դիմացը ցանկալի է 3, իսկ հետևի անիվի վրա 7-10 աստղիկ: Իսկ էս տիպի հեծանիվը պետք է տեղում փորձելով երևի չափս որոշել, աշխատողներն էլ խորհուրդ կտան երևի:

----------

AniwaR (26.05.2013)

----------


## AniwaR

> Բայց ինչու՞ քշել չես սովորում, նոր առնես: Կամ էլ մի հատ ստից մանկականն առ, սովորի, նոր նորմալն առ: Էդ իմ սեփական փորձից եմ ասում: Առաջին հեծանիվս հագովս փոքր էր, բայց եթե փոքր չլիներ, մեռնեի, դրա վրա քշել չէի սովորի: Երևանում որ տենց էլ չէի կարողանում քշել սովորել, սաղ խնդիրը հենց էդ էր, որ միանգամից իմ չափսի կամ նույնիսկ ավելի մեծ հեծանիվով էի սկսում:


Դե չեմ սովորում, որովհետև չունեմ: Հեծանվավարժանքներին գնում էի շաբաթ, թե կիրակի օրերը, մի ժամ կանգնած սպասում էի, հինգ րոպեով հազիվ հերթ հասներ կամ չհասներ: Հետո էլ հետևիցս վազողը (յանմ սովորացնողն էլի) ասում էր՝ մեռա, կոտրվեցի բլաբլա. դուրներդ գալիս ա չէ՞ տղերքին հետևներիցդ վազացնեք բան-ման:  :This: 

Հիմա նույնիսկ էդքան ժամանակ չունեմ հանգստյան օրերին վատնելու, ու միանգամից նորմալ հեծանիվ եմ ուզում: Մի խոսքով, մի քիչ բարդ ա, բայց ես քաջ եմ, տակից դուրս կգամ:  :LOL:

----------


## AniwaR

> "Աստղազարգացում'-ը հեծանիվի աստղիկների չափսերն են, որոնց շնորհիվ հեծանիվը արագություն է զարգացնում: դրա մասին բավական է իմանալ, որ Երևանում քշելու համար դիմացը ցանկալի է 3, իսկ հետևի անիվի վրա 7-10 աստղիկ: Իսկ էս տիպի հեծանիվը պետք է տեղում փորձելով երևի չափս որոշել, աշխատողներն էլ խորհուրդ կտան երևի:


բա էս ի՞նչ թվեր ա.


աստղազարգացումը: 48/36/26-11/32

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե չեմ սովորում, որովհետև չունեմ: Հեծանվավարժանքներին գնում էի շաբաթ, թե կիրակի օրերը, մի ժամ կանգնած սպասում էի, հինգ րոպեով հազիվ հերթ հասներ կամ չհասներ: Հետո էլ հետևիցս վազողը (յանմ սովորացնողն էլի) ասում էր՝ մեռա, կոտրվեցի բլաբլա. դուրներդ գալիս ա չէ՞ տղերքին հետևներիցդ վազացնեք բան-ման: 
> 
> Հիմա նույնիսկ էդքան ժամանակ չունեմ հանգստյան օրերին վատնելու, ու միանգամից նորմալ հեծանիվ եմ ուզում: Մի խոսքով, մի քիչ բարդ ա, բայց ես քաջ եմ, տակից դուրս կգամ:


Եթե կարաս ծանոթ-մանոթից, մի ձև փոքր հեծանիվ ճարել կամ լավ էժանով առնել, ես խոստանում եմ, որ գամ, քեզ կսովորացնեմ: Ուղղակի եթե քո չափսով սկսես, տրավմաներն ավելի դաժան կլինեն (իսկ սկզբնական շրջանում դրանք անխուսափելի են), դժվար էլ սովորես: Շատ լավ եմ հիշում՝ ինձ ոնց են սովորացրել ստեղ, դա ա միակ ճիշտ ձևը: Երևանում ինձ միշտ սխալ ուղու վրա էին դնում, դրա համար ամեն ինչ ավարտվում էր տրավմաներով ու կիսատ գործով:

----------


## boooooooom

> բա էս ի՞նչ թվեր ա.
> 
> 
> աստղազարգացումը: 48/36/26-11/32


Դիմացի աստղիկների չափսերն են 46 /36 /26  հետևում 11-ից 32  : մենակ չգիտեմ սմ, դյույմ, շառավիղ թե տրամագիծ?

----------

AniwaR (26.05.2013)

----------


## AniwaR

Հմմ: :/ Սաղ մտքերս խառնում ես իրար է, Բյուրի:  :This:  Բայց չէ, չգիտեմ խի համոզված եմ, որ կկարողանամ: Էդ տրավմաներին էլ պատրաստ եմ, չեմ վախենում:  :Jpit:  Միանգամից սաղավարտ էլ կառնեմ:

----------

boooooooom (26.05.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հմմ: :/ Սաղ մտքերս խառնում ես իրար է, Բյուրի:  Բայց չէ, չգիտեմ խի համոզված եմ, որ կկարողանամ: Էդ տրավմաներին էլ պատրաստ եմ, չեմ վախենում:  Միանգամից սաղավարտ էլ կառնեմ:


Մենակով դժվար ա: Կողքից մարդ ա պետք, որ ինստրուկցիաներ տա, եթե նույնիսկ չի խառնվում: Եթե նույնիսկ բալանսը պահել վերջիվերջո սովորում ես, լիքը մանր-մունր բաներ կան, որ պետք ա ասվի: Ուղղակի նայի ինչն ա կարևոր. սկզբնական շրջանում պիտի հենց քեզ կորցնես, կարողանաս ոտքերդ ամուր գետնին դնես, իսկ իսկական քո հագով հեծանիվի դեպքում ոտքերդ մի քիչ բարձր են գետնից, ու տենց չես կարողանում քեզ պահել, ավելի շատ ես ընկնում: Ըստ էության, սկզբնական շրջանում ընկնելիս սաղավարտը չի, որ պիտի փրկի. մեկ ա, գլխի վրա ընկնելու առիթ չի լինում: Ավելի շատ ծնկներն ու արմունկներն են տուժում:

----------

AniwaR (26.05.2013)

----------


## AniwaR

Դե, ես էլ սկզբից նստատեղը մինչև վերջ կիջացնեմ էլի:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե, ես էլ սկզբից նստատեղը մինչև վերջ կիջացնեմ էլի:


Բա ամեն հեծանիվ չի, որ մինչև վերջ իջացնելով ոտքերդ գետնին կպնում են:  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բյուր էդ ի՞նչ հատուկ սովորեցնելու ձև ա։ Պատմի մենք էլ իմանանք  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր էդ ի՞նչ հատուկ սովորեցնելու ձև ա։ Պատմի մենք էլ իմանանք


Պատմեմ  :Smile:  Կարող ա գիտեք, չգիտեմ, բայց ամեն դեպքում Երևանում ինձ տենց չէին սովորացնում:

Սկզբում պետք ա բալանսի վրա աշխատել, այսինքն մոռանալ պեդալների գոյության մասին, նույնիսկ հանել պեդալները: Հեծանիվ սովորող անձը նստում ա նստատեղին, ոտքերը լայն տարածում ու առաջ շարժվում: Եթե  մի քիչ դիք տեղ ա, ինքնուրույն կարա, եթե չէ, կողքից մարդ ա պետք, որ առաջ քաշի հեծանիվը: Սենց էնքան, մինչև բալանսը պահի: Հետո նոր պետք ա սկսել պեդալներն աշխատացնել: Էլի նույն սկզբունքով, որովհետև չմոռանանք, որ անձը դեռ չի սովորել հեծանիվը շարժել: Երբ բալանսն էս դեպքում էլ ա ստացվում, երբ մի քանի անգամ անձը փռվում ա գետնին, արդեն կարելի ա սովորացնել ոնց սկսել շարժել ու ոնց արգելակել: Սրա մասին սովորաբար մոռանում են, էնքան են ոգևորվում բալանսով, բայց դա իրականում կարևոր ա, ավելի կարևոր, քան բալանսը: Ի դեպ, սկզբի համար ավելի լավ ա, որ արգելակները պեդալային լինեն, որովհետև նոր սովորող անձի համար դժվար ա համ պեդալների, համ ձեռքերի վրա կենտրոնանալը: Էս ամեն ինչը հենց սկսի ստացվել, պետք ա անցնել թեքվելուն, արագություն մեծացնել-փոքրացնելուն և այլ նրբությունների, բայց դրանք ինքնուրույն էլ կարելի ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու հա, մոռացա ասել, որ էս ամբողջ ընթացքում ոտքերը պետք ա գետնին հասնեն, քանի որ անձը դեռ արգելակել չգիտի, բնազդաբար ոտքերով ա արգելակում: Դե պատկերացրու եթե գետնին չհասնի, ամեն արգելակումն ինչ տրավմայով ա ավարտվելու:

----------


## AniwaR

Ես ընդհանրապես սենց էի պատրաստվում առաջինը փորձել: Ինձ թվում ա կաշխատի, ուղղակի երեխեքի պես շուտ չէ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նայեցի: Նույն պրինցիպն ա  :Smile:  Ուղղակի էն տարբերությամբ, որ ստեղ սկսելը, արգելակելն ու թեքվելը ցույց չեն տալիս, բայց հավատա, դրանք ավելի կարևոր են հենց թեկուզ անվտանգության տեսանկյունից, քան հավասարակշռություն պահելը: Մոռացա ասել: Կողքից նաև մարդ ա պետք, որ տեսնի՝ ճիշտ ես նստում, թե չէ: Հաճախ լինում ա, որ ժամերով փորձում ես, հավասարակշռությունը մեկ ա չի դզվում, ու պարզվում ա՝ սխալ դիրքով ես: Ասենք՝ շատ ես առաջ թեքվել, ծանրության կենտրոնը փոխվել ա կամ մի կողմի վրա թեքված ես:

----------


## AniwaR

Դե ամեն ինչի ինքնուրույն սովորելն էլ դժվար ա, բայց ոչ անհնար: Ամեն մարդ իրա հնարավորություններով ա յոլա գնում: :Պ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե ամեն ինչի ինքնուրույն սովորելն էլ դժվար ա, բայց ոչ անհնար: Ամեն մարդ իրա հնարավորություններով ա յոլա գնում: :Պ


Հա, անհնար չի  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, ընկերուհիս ուզում ա ծալովի հեծանիվ առնի: Դուք տեղյա՞կ եք Երևանում տենց բան կա, թե չէ, իսկ եթե չկա, կա՞ էնպիսի օնլայն խանութ, որը Հայաստան կառաքի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ժող, ընկերուհիս ուզում ա ծալովի հեծանիվ առնի: Դուք տեղյա՞կ եք Երևանում տենց բան կա, թե չէ, իսկ եթե չկա, կա՞ էնպիսի օնլայն խանութ, որը Հայաստան կառաքի:


http://www.wiggle.co.uk/cycle/folding-bikes/
էս անգլիական խանութ ա‎։ Միայն Դահոն ֆիրմայի են։ Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ ինչ որակի են։ Հայաստան առաքում են 89 ֆունտով։ Հայաստան ուղարկելուց ԵՄ–ի ավելացված արժեքի հարկը հանում են, բայց Հայաստանում պիտի մաքսազերծվի։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.05.2013)

----------


## AniwaR

Երեխեք, մեկ էլ սենց հարց. Պրոսպեկտի սկզբից՝ Մետրոպոլ հյուրանոցի մոտից Հրազդանի կիրճի վրայով անցող կամուրջով մինչև Հրազդան ստադիոն (ոչ ավել, կանգառի մոտ) տանող ճանապարհը շա՞տ վտանգավոր ա հեծանիվով անցնել, մասնավորապես՝ էն դիքը, որ տեղ-տեղ ընդհանրապես մայթ չկա: Իսկ կարո՞ղ ա էդ կողմ տանող՝ առաջին հայացքից թաքնված արահետներ կան գլխավոր ճանապարհից բացի:

----------


## boooooooom

> *Մորեխիկին* ի՞նչ ես արել, որ հեծանիվդ փոխել ես


 Նաիրուհի ջան, կներես, գրածդ ուշ եմ նկատել: "Կանաչ մորեխը" շատ լավ ծառայում է ինձ, շնորհակալություն:  Իսկ մյուս հեծանիվը կնոջս համար եմ բերել, իրեն էլ եմ սովորեցնում քշել   :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (28.05.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

> Երեխեք, մեկ էլ սենց հարց. Պրոսպեկտի սկզբից՝ Մետրոպոլ հյուրանոցի մոտից Հրազդանի կիրճի վրայով անցող կամուրջով մինչև Հրազդան ստադիոն (ոչ ավել, կանգառի մոտ) տանող ճանապարհը շա՞տ վտանգավոր ա հեծանիվով անցնել, մասնավորապես՝ էն դիքը, որ տեղ-տեղ ընդհանրապես մայթ չկա: Իսկ կարո՞ղ ա էդ կողմ տանող՝ առաջին հայացքից թաքնված արահետներ կան գլխավոր ճանապարհից բացի:


 Նշածդ հատվածում ամենավտանգավորը էն հատվածն է, որ թեքվելով կամրջից դեպի Հ. ստադիոն պետք է շարքը փոխես, որ բարձրանաս վերև: Եվ քանի որ տարածության սղության պատճառով ստիպված ես լինում կտրուկ անցնել, ստացվում է այնպես,  որ քեզ " գցում " ես,  հենց նոր թեքված, դեպի ներքև գնացող մեքենայի դիմաց: Իսկ մնացած մասերը համեմատաբար անվտանգ են: ԵՎ հետո, ի՞նչ մայթ, մայթը հետիոտնի համար է, հեծանիվը պետք է վարել Ճանապարհով,  հնարավորինս աջով: Եթե ճանփեզրին մեքենա կա կայանված,  ապա առնվազն 1 մ տարածությամբ կողքով (որ հանկարծ դուռը չբացի ու …)

----------

Ներսես_AM (28.05.2013), Ռուֆուս (28.05.2013)

----------


## AniwaR

Ես կյանքից ձեռ չեմ քաշել: Ինձ սպանեն, փողոցով հեծանիվ չեմ քշի, էն էլ Երևանում, էն էէէ՜լ էդ հատվածում >_<

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Նշածդ հատվածում ամենավտանգավորը էն հատվածն է, որ թեքվելով կամրջից դեպի Հ. ստադիոն պետք է շարքը փոխես, որ բարձրանաս վերև: Եվ քանի որ տարածության սղության պատճառով ստիպված ես լինում կտրուկ անցնել, ստացվում է այնպես,  որ քեզ " գցում " ես,  հենց նոր թեքված, դեպի ներքև գնացող մեքենայի դիմաց: Իսկ մնացած մասերը համեմատաբար անվտանգ են: ԵՎ հետո, ի՞նչ մայթ, մայթը հետիոտնի համար է, հեծանիվը պետք է վարել Ճանապարհով,  հնարավորինս աջով: Եթե ճանփեզրին մեքենա կա կայանված,  ապա առնվազն 1 մ տարածությամբ կողքով (որ հանկարծ դուռը չբացի ու …)


Ես էդ խաչմերուկն ամեն անգամ անցնելուց միկրոինֆարկտ եմ տարել, երբ որ Իսակովից թեքվում ես ձախ, դեպի ստադիոնի դիք: Ավելի ապահով ա, իջնել, հետիոտնի անցումներով էդ մասը անցնել  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (28.05.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Պատմեմ  Կարող ա գիտեք, չգիտեմ, բայց ամեն դեպքում Երևանում ինձ տենց չէին սովորացնում:
> 
> Սկզբում պետք ա բալանսի վրա աշխատել, այսինքն մոռանալ պեդալների գոյության մասին, նույնիսկ հանել պեդալները: Հեծանիվ սովորող անձը նստում ա նստատեղին, ոտքերը լայն տարածում ու առաջ շարժվում: Եթե  մի քիչ դիք տեղ ա, ինքնուրույն կարա, եթե չէ, կողքից մարդ ա պետք, որ առաջ քաշի հեծանիվը: Սենց էնքան, մինչև բալանսը պահի: Հետո նոր պետք ա սկսել պեդալներն աշխատացնել: Էլի նույն սկզբունքով, որովհետև չմոռանանք, որ անձը դեռ չի սովորել հեծանիվը շարժել: Երբ բալանսն էս դեպքում էլ ա ստացվում, երբ մի քանի անգամ անձը փռվում ա գետնին, արդեն կարելի ա սովորացնել ոնց սկսել շարժել ու ոնց արգելակել: Սրա մասին սովորաբար մոռանում են, էնքան են ոգևորվում բալանսով, բայց դա իրականում կարևոր ա, ավելի կարևոր, քան բալանսը: Ի դեպ, սկզբի համար ավելի լավ ա, որ արգելակները պեդալային լինեն, որովհետև նոր սովորող անձի համար դժվար ա համ պեդալների, համ ձեռքերի վրա կենտրոնանալը: Էս ամեն ինչը հենց սկսի ստացվել, պետք ա անցնել թեքվելուն, արագություն մեծացնել-փոքրացնելուն և այլ նրբությունների, բայց դրանք ինքնուրույն էլ կարելի ա:


Ես մենակով սենց էլ սովորում էի  :Smile:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Մարդի՛կ, որտե՞ղից կարող եմ օգտագործած ու հնարավորինս էժան հեծանիվ գնել՝ մի 2 ամիս օգտագործելու համար: Պիտի նոր քշել սովորեմ, 2 ամսից կարա հոգին էլ ավանդի, կարևորը մեկի վրա սովորեմ, որ հետո նորմալն առնեմ:
Ի՞նչ ու որտե՞ղից կարելի ա առնել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նշածդ հատվածում ամենավտանգավորը էն հատվածն է, որ թեքվելով կամրջից դեպի Հ. ստադիոն պետք է շարքը փոխես, որ բարձրանաս վերև: Եվ քանի որ տարածության սղության պատճառով ստիպված ես լինում կտրուկ անցնել, ստացվում է այնպես,  որ քեզ " գցում " ես,  հենց նոր թեքված, դեպի ներքև գնացող մեքենայի դիմաց: Իսկ մնացած մասերը համեմատաբար անվտանգ են: *ԵՎ հետո, ի՞նչ մայթ, մայթը հետիոտնի համար է, հեծանիվը պետք է վարել Ճանապարհով,  հնարավորինս աջով:* Եթե ճանփեզրին մեքենա կա կայանված,  ապա առնվազն 1 մ տարածությամբ կողքով (որ հանկարծ դուռը չբացի ու …)


Էս մասի հետ էնքան էլ չէի համաձայնի: Չգիտեմ ինչու, Հայաստանում բոլորը համոզված են, որ փողոցում պետք ա քշել: Դա տարբեր ա երկրից երկիր. Հոլանդիայում մայթին չի կարելի, պետք ա փողոցով գնալ, նույնիսկ եթե հեծանվուղի չկա, Գերմանիայում կարելի ա, եթե հեծանվուղի չկա, Ֆինլանդիայում նույնիսկ նախընտրելի ա մայթով. փողոցում հեծանիվ չես էլ տեսնի: Իսկ քանի որ Հայաստանում ոչ օրենք կա, ոչ հեծանվուղի, կարծում եմ՝ ավելի ապահով ա մայթով. անակնկալի եկած հետիոտնից խուսափելն ավելի հեշտ ա, քան անակնկալի եկած մեքենայից:

----------

Վիշապ (05.06.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հայաստանում մայթով քշելն անհնար ա՝ թեքահարթակ չկա։

----------

boooooooom (05.06.2013), Rammstein (05.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հայաստանում մայթով քշելն անհնար ա՝ թեքահարթակ չկա։


Թե չէ ստեղ որ կա, ո՞վ ա օգտվում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դե իջնելը նորմալ ա, բայց բարձրանալը հըը ։Ճ

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ռուսաստանում մայթով քշել չի կարելի: Ինչից ամենայն հավանականությամբ հետևում է, որ Հայաստանում նույնպես  :Jpit: 
Բայց Երևանի փողոցներով ես էլ հեծանիվ չէի քշի, չնայած նորեկ չեմ: Մելբուրնում որ վարորդները ավելի համեմատաբար կարգապահ են ու ավելի սովոր են հեծանվորդներին, էլի տեղ-տեղ նյարդային է, երբ տրաֆիկը աշխույժ է, ու ճանապարհիդ հաճախակի կայանված մեքենաներ են հանդիպում, որոնց պետք է շրջանցել: Մի անգամ արդեն ինձ խփել է մեքենան. կայանատեղից էր դուրս գալիս ու պարտավոր էր զիջել ճանապարհը, երևի ինձ չէր նկատել:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.08.2013), Վիշապ (05.06.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

> Էս մասի հետ էնքան էլ չէի համաձայնի: Չգիտեմ ինչու, Հայաստանում բոլորը համոզված են, որ փողոցում պետք ա քշել:


Համոզմունքը օդից չի ընկել, այլ ամրագրված է ՀՀ  օրենսդրությամբ: Եթե հետաքրքրում է, կարող եմ գտնել օրենքի այդ հատվածը

----------


## Վիշապ

Կանոնների մեջ մենակ էսքանը գտա`




> 2.5. Մոպեդները, հեծանիվները կամ լծասայլերը (լծասահնակները) պետք է վարել, իսկ բեռնակիր և հեծկան կենդանիները քշել մեկ շարքով, ճանապարհի եզրային գոտիով, հնարավորին չափ աջով: Թույլատրվում է շարժվել կողնակներով, եթե դա խոչընդոտ չի հանդիսանա հետիոտներին: Հեծանվորդների, լծասայլերի (լծասահնակների), բեռնակիր և հեծկան կենդանիների շարասյուները երթևեկելի մասով շարժվելիս պետք է բաժանված լինեն խմբերի, յուրաքանչյուրում` 10-ական հեծանվորդ, բեռնակիր կամ հեծկան կենդանի կամ էլ հնգական լծասայլ (լծասահնակ): Խմբերը վազանցելը հեշտացնելու համար դրանց միջև հեռավորությունը պետք է լինի 80 - 100մ:
> Ծանոթագրություն. մոպեդ վարել թույլատրվում է 16 տարին, իսկ հեծանիվ, լծասայլ (լծասայլակ) վարել, բեռնակիր, հեծկան կենդանիներ կամ անասուններ քշել 14 տարին լրացած անձանց:





> 2.8. Մոպեդների վարորդներին և հեծանվորդներին արգելվում է`
> - երթևեկել առանց ղեկը բռնելու.
> - փոխադրել ուղևորներ (բացառությամբ հուսալի ոտնատեղերով կահավորված լրացուցիչ նստատեղերի վրա մինչև 7 տարեկան երեխաների).
> - փոխադրել բեռ, եթե այն խանգարում է վարել ալն կամ եթե բեռը ավելի քան 0,5մ գերազանցում է այդ տրանսպորտային միջոցի եզրաչափը երկարությամբ կամ լայնությամբ.
> - հեծանվային արահետի առկայության դեպքում երթևեկել ճանապարհով.
> - կատարել ձախ շրջադարձ կամ հետադարձ տրամվայի երթևեկությամբ, ինչպես նաև տվյալ ուղղությամբ մեկից ավելի երթևեկության գոտի ունեցող ճանապարհներին:
> Արգելվում է մոպեդների և հեծանիվների քարշակումը, ինչպես նաև քարշակումը դրանցով, բացառությամբ կառուցվածքով նախատեսված համատեղ շահագործվող կցորդների:


Հայաստանում ճանապարհների վրա հեծանվորդների համար առանձին գոտի գրեթե չի նախատեսված և առհասարակ հեծանվորդների անվտանգության համար որևէ ԲԱՆ չկա նախատեսված։ Հետևաբար պետք է թքել կարգի վրա ու հնարավորինս քշել ճանապարհներից ու կատաղած վարորդներից հեռու։ 
Հեծանվավազքը քչից շատից անվտանգ կլինի միայն ուղեկցող մեքենաներով` դիմացից ու հետևից։
Մայթերով հեծանիվ քշելու համար հազիվ թե տուգանեն, բայց դե հետիոտների վրաերթ չանելու համար պիտի ծայրահեղ զգուշ քշես։ Մի խոսքով ճանապարհային հեծանվի կայֆը ստանալը զոռ ա։ 
Մի հատ լավ տարբերակ կա` քշել կիրակի առավոտ շուտ (ասենք 7:00-ից) երբ բոլորը քնած են։ Երկու ժամում մի 40–50 կմ կարելի է հանգիստ տժժացնել, համ էլ շոգ չի։
Ստեղ (Կալիֆոռնիայում) ես տենց էլ անում եմ, չնայած լիքը հեծանվային գոտիներ կան, բայց մեկ է, պիկ ժամերին վախենալու է քշելը։ Կիրակի օրերին ոստիկանությունը որոշ փողոցներ մեքենաների համար փակում է, որ էնտեղ հեծանիվ քշեն։

----------

boooooooom (05.06.2013), Rammstein (05.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.06.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

> Հետևաբար պետք է թքել կարգի վրա ու հնարավորինս քշել ճանապարհներից ու կատաղած վարորդներից հեռու։


Վարորդները հենց դա էլ երազում են. ոչ մի դեպքում: Քշելու եմ ճանապարհով, հնարավորինս զգույշ.  թող աչքները սովորի: Դաստիարակչական աշխատանքներ    :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (05.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կանոնների մեջ մենակ էսքանը գտա`
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Հայաստանում ճանապարհների վրա հեծանվորդների համար առանձին գոտի գրեթե չի նախատեսված և առհասարակ հեծանվորդների անվտանգության համար որևէ ԲԱՆ չկա նախատեսված։ Հետևաբար պետք է թքել կարգի վրա ու հնարավորինս քշել ճանապարհներից ու կատաղած վարորդներից հեռու։ 
> Հեծանվավազքը քչից շատից անվտանգ կլինի միայն ուղեկցող մեքենաներով` դիմացից ու հետևից։
> Մայթերով հեծանիվ քշելու համար հազիվ թե տուգանեն, բայց դե հետիոտների վրաերթ չանելու համար պիտի ծայրահեղ զգուշ քշես։ Մի խոսքով ճանապարհային հեծանվի կայֆը ստանալը զոռ ա։ 
> ...


Փաստորեն մայթին քշելն արգելված չի  :Jpit:  Մերսի շատ: Սրանից հետո արդարացում կունենամ մայթով քշելու: Բայց նայի, ձեզ մոտ հեծանիվը տրանսպորտի միջոց չի, չէ՞: Թե չէ կիրակի առավոտ գիշերով քշելու իմաստը ո՞րն ա: Այ իմ անհանգստությունն էդ ա, որ մոտակա ժամանակներս Երևանում հեծանիվը չի կարա տրանսպորտի միջոց դառնա, որովհետև կախված ենք լինելու փողոցների դատարկությունից ու մի շարք հանգամանքներից:




> Վարորդները հենց դա էլ երազում են. ոչ մի դեպքում: Քշելու եմ ճանապարհով, հնարավորինս զգույշ.  թող աչքները սովորի: Դաստիարակչական աշխատանքներ


Վայ, ես նույնիսկ ստեղ փողոցով քշելիս լեղաճաք եմ լինում: Շատ էլ որ վարորդներն իրենք էլ հեծանվորդներ են, բոլոր օրենքներն էլ հեծանվորդների կողմից են, հետևաբար ամեն մետր առաջ գնալուց ուշադիր շուրջն են նայում: Մեկ ա, վախենալու ա: Երևանում ավելի սարսափելի կլինի:

Ի դեպ, երբ նոր էի քշել սովորում, լիքը գրականություն եմ քանդել փողոցով հեծանիվ քշելու անվտանգության մասին: Դե բացի նրանից, որ խորհուրդ ա տրվում օրը ցերեկով լույսերը վառ պահել, վառ գույնի հագուստ հագնել, գիշերն էլ լույսերից բացի ռեֆլեկտորներ կրել, մի հատ շատ հետաքրքիր բանի էլ եմ հանդիպել: Ասում ա՝ ամեն դեպքում վարորդները տեսնում են հեծանվորդներին, դրա համար ավարիայից հեշտ ա խուսափելը: Ավելի վտանգավոր ա, երբ մայթին կանգնած մեքենայի դեպի փողոց դուռը բացվում ա ու էդ պահին հեծանվորդ ա անցնում, որովհետև էդ պահը շատ անկանխատեսելի ա: Ու իրոք, Երևանում տենց դեպքերի մասին լսել եմ, որ դուռը բացել են, հեծանվորդը զմփացել ա, ընկել ա: Ավարիաների մասին չեմ լսել (թութութու):

----------

boooooooom (05.06.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> 2.8. Մոպեդների վարորդներին և հեծանվորդներին արգելվում է`
> - կատարել ձախ շրջադարձ կամ հետադարձ տրամվայի երթևեկությամբ, ինչպես նաև տվյալ ուղղությամբ մեկից ավելի երթևեկության գոտի ունեցող ճանապարհներին:


Էս կետը լավ չհասկացա: Այսինքն` ձախ շրջադարձ ընդհանրապես չի՞ թույլատրվում:
Ես որ երբեմն գործի հեծանիվով եմ գնում, պիտի Կոմիտասից մտնեմ Բաղրամյան: Դա անելու համար երկու տարբերակ ունեմ, առաջինը` Կասյանից մտնել 2-րդ գիծ, էստակադայի վրայով անցնել, երկրորդը` մտնել Քոչար, Բարեկամության մոտ անցնել ամենաձախ շարք, սպասել կանաչ լույսին ու էստակադայի տակով թեքվել ձախ: Առաջին տարբերակը չգիտեմ` ինչքանով ա թույլատրելի, բայց ավելի վտանգավոր ա, քանի որ պիտի ուշադիր լինեմ, որ դեպի Կիեւյան գնացողների դիմացը չհայտնվեմ: Էստակադայի վերջում էլ պիտի կանգնեմ սպասեմ, որ աջից եկողներն անցնեն: Իսկ երկրորդ տարբերակը, ինչպես էսօր քշել եմ, փաստորեն չի՞ թույլատրվում:

Մենակ չասեք` պետք ա հեծանիվս գետնանցումով անցկացնեմ:

----------

boooooooom (05.06.2013), John (05.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.06.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, մի հատ կասե՞ք հեծանիվի gear-ը ոնց են փոխում: Էսօր պապս նստել, սաղ քաքմեջ ա արել, պետք ա բերել հին վիճակին, չեմ կարողանում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժող, մի հատ կասե՞ք հեծանիվի gear-ը ոնց են փոխում: Էսօր պապս նստել, սաղ քաքմեջ ա արել, պետք ա բերել հին վիճակին, չեմ կարողանում


թազա հեծանիվ առ… կամ էլ տար մասնագետի մետ… հեծանիվն էլ, պապին էլ… կատակ էր…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեմ հասկանում` էս ի՞նչ հանելուկ ա: Ցույց ա տալիս, որ Մեֆն էս թեմայում գրել ա, մտնում եմ, չկա գրառումը:

----------


## boooooooom

> Ժող, մի հատ կասե՞ք հեծանիվի gear-ը ոնց են փոխում: Էսօր պապս նստել, սաղ քաքմեջ ա արել, պետք ա բերել հին վիճակին, չեմ կարողանում


Մի քիչ ավելի պարզ որ գրես, կփորձեմ օգնել: Կոնկրետ ինչը չի աշխատում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի քիչ ավելի պարզ որ գրես, կփորձեմ օգնել: Կոնկրետ ինչը չի աշխատում։


նայի, դեմինը հիմա 1-ի վրա ա (ամենափոքրի), հետևինը` 7-ի (էլի ամենափոքրի): Ինչքան գիտեմ, սենց չի կարելի քշել: Դրա համար ուզում եմ բերել հին վիճակին (դեմինը 2, հետևինը 6), բայց որ սեղմում եմ էդ փոխելու բանը, չի փոխվում: կարո՞ղ ա քշելու ընթացքում պիտի փոխեմ:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> նայի, դեմինը հիմա 1-ի վրա ա (ամենափոքրի), հետևինը` 7-ի (էլի ամենափոքրի): Ինչքան գիտեմ, սենց չի կարելի քշել: Դրա համար ուզում եմ բերել հին վիճակին (դեմինը 2, հետևինը 6), բայց որ սեղմում եմ էդ փոխելու բանը, չի փոխվում: կարո՞ղ ա քշելու ընթացքում պիտի փոխեմ:


Բյուր, բնականաբար քշելիս պիտի փոխես, կանգնած վիճակում փոխելու դեպքում կարող է քշելիս անգամ ընկնես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բնականաբար քշելիս պիտի փոխես, կանգնած վիճակում փոխելու դեպքում կարող է քշելիս անգամ ընկնես:


բայց ես հիմա ի՞նչ իմանամ պապս քշելու ժամանակ ա փոխել, թե կանգնած վիճակում  :Sad:  ամեն դեպքում գիտեմ, որ էս դիրքը չի կարելի: չգիտեմ` սենց քշե՞մ, թե՞ չէ

----------


## Վիշապ

> բայց ես հիմա ի՞նչ իմանամ պապս քշելու ժամանակ ա փոխել, թե կանգնած վիճակում  ամեն դեպքում գիտեմ, որ էս դիրքը չի կարելի: չգիտեմ` սենց քշե՞մ, թե՞ չէ


Բյուր, փոխանցումները նախատեսված են որ դու դրանք կարողանաս ընթացքի ժամանակ փոխել, թե չէ էդ մեխանիզմի իմաստը ո՞րն է, եթե մենակ մի փոխանցումով պիտի քշես: Բոլոր փոխանցումներով էլ կարելի է քշել, ուղղակի կախված տեղանքից (դիք ես բարձրանում, կամ անհարթ ճանապարհ է, կամ շատ լավ ու ազատ ճանապարհ է) ու քեզ համար ցանկալի արագությունից պիտի որոշես քեզ ու մասնավորապես ոտքերիդ մկաններին ամենահարմար փոխանցումը: Հիմա քեզ մոտ ամենամեծ (դժվար) փոխանցումն է դրած, որ պեդալները նույն արագությամբ պտտելու դեպքում հեծանիվը ամենաարագն է գնում, բայց դե ոտքերիդ մկաններն էլ տառապում են։ Փոխանցումները դու կարող ես փոխել կանգնած ժամանակ էլ, բայց դրանք «ուժի մեջ կմտնեն», այսինքն իրականում կփոխվեն միայն պեդալները պտտելիս։ Պեդալները պտտելու երկու տարբերակ կա` կամ նստում ես հեծանվի վրա ու քշում ես, կամ հեծանվի հետևի անիվը մի ձեռքով բարձրացնում ես ասենք բռնելով նստատեղից այնպես, որ հեծանիվը շուռ չգա, մյուս ձեռքով պտտում ես պեդալները մինչև փոխանցումները փոխվեն քո դրածին համապատասխան։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, փոխանցումները նախատեսված են որ դու դրանք կարողանաս ընթացքի ժամանակ փոխել, թե չէ էդ մեխանիզմի իմաստը ո՞րն է, եթե մենակ մի փոխանցումով պիտի քշես: Բոլոր փոխանցումներով էլ կարելի է քշել, ուղղակի կախված տեղանքից (դիք ես բարձրանում, կամ անհարթ ճանապարհ է, կամ շատ լավ ու ազատ ճանապարհ է) ու քեզ համար ցանկալի արագությունից պիտի որոշես քեզ ու մասնավորապես ոտքերիդ մկաններին ամենահարմար փոխանցումը: Հիմա քեզ մոտ ամենամեծ (դժվար) փոխանցումն է դրած, որ պեդալները նույն արագությամբ պտտելու դեպքում հեծանիվը ամենաարագն է գնում, բայց դե ոտքերիդ մկաններն էլ տառապում են։ Փոխանցումները դու կարող ես փոխել կանգնած ժամանակ էլ, բայց դրանք «ուժի մեջ կմտնեն», այսինքն իրականում կփոխվեն միայն պեդալները պտտելիս։ *Պեդալները պտտելու երկու տարբերակ կա` կամ նստում ես հեծանվի վրա ու քշում ես, կամ հեծանվի հետևի անիվը մի ձեռքով բարձրացնում ես ասենք բռնելով նստատեղից այնպես, որ հեծանիվը շուռ չգա, մյուս ձեռքով պտտում ես պեդալները մինչև փոխանցումները փոխվեն քո դրածին համապատասխան։*


Հա, ես հասկանում եմ, թե ինչի համար են փոխանցումները (չհասկանայի էլ, կգուշակեի. հարթ ու տափակ Հոլանդիայում դրանցով հեծանիվներ չկային): Բայց նայի ինչն ա խնդիրը. ես լսել եմ, որ էն համակցությունը, որի վրա դրված ա հիմա, ուղղակի չի կարելի (դիմացինն էլ, հետևինն էլ ամենափոքր): Հիմա փորձում եմ փոխել, չի լինում: Էդ հետևի անիվը պտտելու վարիանտն արել եմ: Հիմա չգիտեմ` փոխվել ա, թե չի փոխվել, բայց փաստն էն ա, որ երբ սեղմում եմ, ուրիշ թվերի վրա չեն տեղափոխվում: Ու ես անհանգստանում եմ. կարելի՞ ա էս ծայրահեղ համակցությամբ քշել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ, արդեն էղավ: Փաստորեն, առանձին փոքրացնելու ու առանձին մեծացնելու չրթիկ ուներ, չէի նկատել:

----------

boooooooom (07.10.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

Բյուր ժպտացրեցիր վերջին գրառումովդ (ոնց կարելի  է հեծանիվ քշել առանց էդ "չռթիկներն" օգտագործելու)։ Իրականում դու ճիշտ գիտես. 1/7 չի՛ կարելի քշել, որովհետև էդ վիճակում հեծանիվի շղթան անկյան տակ է "նստում" աստղիկների վրա և ավելի շատ է մաշվում քան ուղիղ վիճակում։ Երբ դիմացի աստղիկների թիվը բազմապատկում են հետևինով և ասում են, որ հեծանիվն ունի ասենք 21 արագություն ՝ դա սխալ է, որովհետև աստղիկներ կան, որ դրանց համակցությունը սխալ է։ Էլ չասեմ, որ հնարավոր չէ հեծանիվի փոխանցիչները այնպես կարգավորել, որ բոլոր աստղիկնորն էլ իրար հետ նորմալ աշխատեն։ Դրա համար, դիմացի փոքրի՝  1-ի, հետ խորհուրդ է տրվում օգտագործել հետևի ամենամեծը՝ 1-ը, և դրանից հետո հաջորդող երկու աստղիկները՝  2-ը և 3-ը։ Դիմացի երկրորդի ( մեջտեղինի) հետ կարելի է օգտագործել  հետևի  բոլոր աստղիկները ( չնայած վատ չի լինի, որ երկու եզրայինները՝ 1-ը և 7-ը, չօգտագործվի)։ Իսկ դիմացի ամենամեծի՝ 3-ի, հետ համապատասխանաբար հետևի  5-ը, 6-ը և ամենափոքրը՝ 7-ը (եթե իհարկե հետևում 7 աստղիկ է)։ Նենց որ 21 հնարավոր փոխանցումներից իրականում 13 -ն են խորհուրդ տրվում օգտագործել   :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (07.10.2013), Աթեիստ (07.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (07.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (07.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ժպտացրեցիր վերջին գրառումովդ (ոնց կարելի  է հեծանիվ քշել առանց էդ "չռթիկներն" օգտագործելու)։ Իրականում դու ճիշտ գիտես. 1/7 չի՛ կարելի քշել, որովհետև էդ վիճակում հեծանիվի շղթան անկյան տակ է "նստում" աստղիկների վրա և ավելի շատ է մաշվում քան ուղիղ վիճակում։ Երբ դիմացի աստղիկների թիվը բազմապատկում են հետևինով և ասում են, որ հեծանիվն ունի ասենք 21 արագություն ՝ դա սխալ է, որովհետև աստղիկներ կան, որ դրանց համակցությունը սխալ է։ Էլ չասեմ, որ հնարավոր չէ հեծանիվի փոխանցիչները այնպես կարգավորել, որ բոլոր աստղիկնորն էլ իրար հետ նորմալ աշխատեն։ Դրա համար, դիմացի փոքրի՝  1-ի, հետ խորհուրդ է տրվում օգտագործել հետևի ամենամեծը՝ 1-ը, և դրանից հետո հաջորդող երկու աստղիկները՝  2-ը և 3-ը։ Դիմացի երկրորդի ( մեջտեղինի) հետ կարելի է օգտագործել  հետևի  բոլոր աստղիկները ( չնայած վատ չի լինի, որ երկու եզրայինները՝ 1-ը և 7-ը, չօգտագործվի)։ Իսկ դիմացի ամենամեծի՝ 3-ի, հետ համապատասխանաբար հետևի  5-ը, 6-ը և ամենափոքրը՝ 7-ը (եթե իհարկե հետևում 7 աստղիկ է)։ Նենց որ 21 հնարավոր փոխանցումներից իրականում 13 -ն են խորհուրդ տրվում օգտագործել


Մերսի շատ  :Smile: 
Բում ջան, դե ինչ ասեմ, մինչև հիմա ես սաղ կյանքս հիմնականում տափակ տեղերում եմ քշել, հեծանիվներս էլ կամ առանց փոխանցիչների են եղել, կամ էլ եթե ունեցել են փոխանցիչ, կարիքը չի եղել: Երբ մեկին ռեալ կյանքում խնդրեցի բացատրել ոնց են դրանք օգտագործում, իրան թվաց ձեռ եմ առնում, չբացատրեց: 

Ինչևէ, շատ մերսի, արդեն ձևը գտել եմ, կդզեմ էսօր  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (07.10.2013)

----------

